# BMW brand US vehicle decreased 9.3 percent in April



## acoste (Nov 27, 2011)

Just read on WSJ:

"Banks Pull Back on Car Loans as Used-Auto Prices Plummet
After years of revving up auto loans, the banking industry is sounding a more cautious one***8212;and it***8217;s being felt on car lots."

Banks aren't so happy any more to lend people with low credit scores. So I guess this affects the sales of lower priced BMWs.


----------

